# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Lysaght shed 4m wide 6m deep

## rocketmanphil

Hi all 
most probably been done before (sorry) 
i want to rebuild an old lysaght shed and will need council appoval for (barossa SA) this shed is the old square tube frame with the wooden pearlings and has the old (heavier) double v crimp iron on the sides with corrugated sheeting on the roof. 
does anybody know where i maybe able to locate any drawing for this shed ? or can one be supplied that is from another shed builder (older type)  I do know that this shed is one of hundreds that the old (south aussie) Housing Trust were putting up on all of their Maisonette properties (2 house's joined together) especially around Kilburn area 
any help would be appreciated or advice  
cheers RMP  :Biggrin:

----------


## pinger

Hi Phil 
I guess you could try the housing trust but you'd be lucky to have any help from them. As the houses sound like they were government build it may be unlikely that any private individuals have plans, or copies of plans.  
It is probably going to need to be drawn up again probably, which in and of itself is not a big thing (draftee or you could have a go yourself).  
The bigger thing will be to get someone to determine the structural members etc and detail it and sign off on the drawings(engineer).

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

> old (south aussie) Housing Trust

  The Advertiser newspaper used to have a that column in it where people who were looking for things or answers used to write into to...does it exist still? that could be a source for you. 
Perhaps using the power of social media and getting folks to ask around on Facebook?? 
Some Govt departments have archival sections, I'd start by calling direct (if you haven't done so already) 
cheers, Dave

----------

